# 7th Heresy APC. Month Seven, April 2017.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

A day late, but here we go!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's my pic 

Easter coming up so hopefully I can get them done.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

My entry for the month is this 247 Armoured car, whilst I continue to chew away at these three infantry squads.....


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

6 man tactical squad this month, scraping the barrel of pre assembled minis, my own fault for deciding I wanted all my marines with aquilas on their chests, time to start hacking other lads up!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Whooo!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Whooo!


That's looking particularly badass


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay it was meant to be a 6 man tactical squad, but I've bolloxed things up, so it will be 5, not great by any stretch but fire team 1 complete


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Going to enter my female necromancer, she still isn't put together yet, as I'm having to paint bits as I go.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

a bit late but im stripping the paint off of this and already repurposed it as a vanquisher with Knight commander pask kitbash on it.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Finished my necromancer:








Find out more about her here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/project-logs/213842-forbidden-colours-lahmian-army-plog.html#post2401913
Cheers


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I missed a couple of months but i'm back. This time with a zzap gub battery.
Before

















After


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

When is the close on this Tawa I am well behind on my entry due to Easter, mrs birthday and I don't think you want a b4 and after of the patio I built this weekend &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I should be able to post mine tonight, so I am going to sit behind Daisy with my question  how much time do we have left?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

blam!


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

RL carding... twice in a row, and dammit I was doing so well before.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Hope I'm not to late!

Bases need more but they'll do.


----------

